
Aaron Swartz and copyright wars in the Internet age - bootload
https://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/books/2016/01/27/tracing-copyright-wars-internet-age/yLRed5946gSmlbpAMpPDeL/story.html
======
bootload
source:
[https://twitter.com/carlmalamud/status/693272115995414528](https://twitter.com/carlmalamud/status/693272115995414528)

